# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  D. Tincs and neon day geckos

## Tom

Hello I was told that neon day geckos are non aggressive and would be ok to keep with dart frogs (info from a friend/ breeder). I was thinking of getting a pair of them and a pair of D. Tincs. Do you guys this this would be ok are tincs hostile? 

Your input would be appreciated.

----------


## Kurt

The tincs can be aggressive toward each other. I doubt they would attack the gecko. The gecko attacking them, well, I am not so sure. I have never kept _Phelsuma klemmeri_, but I have kept _P. madagascariensis_, _P. lineata_, and _P. quadriocellata_. Sometimes they can be a little aggressive, at least the _madagascariensis_ can be. I know _P._ _klemmeri_ can be one the smaller species, but I have never seen one in the flesh, so I really have no concept of how truly small they are. They may work out, but I can't say for sure.
  The thing that really have to consider is the origin of both species. Neither can be wild caught for this to work. You don't want either to infected the other with exotic pathogens, and wild caught darts are definitely toxic. So mull it over and consider the risks before advancing.

----------


## Kurt

I just thought of this, the neon day geckos you are considering aren't the diminutive _Lygodactylus williamsi_ or any other geckos of the genus of _Lygodactylus_? They are sometimes called day geckos and _williamsi_ is quite colorful, a screaming blue color. With the pet industry's inclination to make up new names I am thinking that this species could be also called a neon day gecko.
If _L. williamsi_ is your neon day gecko, I would say in no way should you mix the two. All _Lygodactylus_ geckos are wild caught from Africa, so they will be carriers of African pathogens to which the dart frogs have no immunity.

----------

